# Brake Maintenance



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Has anybody adjust their trailer brakes that can give me a quick walk through.
This is on my list for the spring to adjust the trailer brakes.
I have 3 seasons on them and they've never been adjusted.
Last fall, it was not stoppin as well as it used to and I'm sure they just need to be adjusted.
I know it involves turning the star wheel with a brake tool or screwdriver.
beyond that, i'm lost.
any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I believe you just jack up the wheel being adjusted so that it spins freely, and adjust the star wheel until you just start to get some resistance, but don't quote me on that.

Tim


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I believe you just jack up the wheel being adjusted so that it spins freely, and adjust the star wheel until you just start to get some resistance, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> Tim


That's what I've read on here as well and I'm sure mine are due as well.

Keep us posted. I'll be doing mine before spring.

Bill.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

You could --> click here <-- and scroll down to page 14.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> You could --> click here <-- and scroll down to page 14.


That looks like what i needed.

I also found This one that says about the same thing.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Good info, this is something I need to do next time I get the trailer. I was wondering how often do you have to replace the magnets?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Good info, this is something I need to do next time I get the trailer. I was wondering how often do you have to replace the magnets?


Seldom do the magnets wear out but they can. If your brakes are worn to the point of needing replacement you can inspect the magnets but they would normally last longer then the pads. I would not worry about them too much but you can use the same link that was posted for the brake adjustment and go to page 17 for the magnet inspection.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

A good tip I can provide you is proceed with caution. You will turn and turn and turn the adjuster and nothing happens then bang they are locked. So always keep the wheel spinning and turn the adjuster slowly. It is as easy as cake as long as you don't lock those wheels.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I've been adjusting brakes for decades (literally) and always found a standard screwdriver to be more than sufficient for turning the star. However, I finally met my match with the Outback brakes and needed to buy an actual adjuster tool. It was like $5 from the local cheapo store. Ya might want to have one handy









And yes, it's just like adjusting any old car you have ever worked on. Easy.

Upgraded Option: If you want to take the job a step further, consider repacking the wheel bearings by hand while you have it off the ground anyway. I've been lubing mine via the zerk fitting until the grease squirts out around the sides as instructed. Upon insprection I found that this method does a fairly mediocore job of penetrating the bearings. Yes there WAS grease there, but not packed in as you can do by hand.

Good luck


----------

